# shotgun for sale apollo13



## apollo13 (Jul 13, 2010)

remington 1100 12 ga. 30 inch plain barrel full choke . 400.00 [email protected]


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

your gunna get much better responses in the classifieds section of the site i suggest you move it there


----------

